# Equip für Inferno Akt 2



## Mastek (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe Akt1 Inferno ohne Probleme durchgezockt und komme in Akt2 nach 5 meter schon nicht weiter.
Jetz denke ich mal dass mein equip nicht ganz so gut dafür ist und wollte hier mal Fragen,
was denn so die optimale Mischung aus Wiederstand, Geschicklichkeit und Vitalität ist.

Also zu mir ich habe 340 Wiederstand auf alles, 16k Schaden und 17k life.
Kann mir jemand evtl. sagen was ich falsch mache?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juni 2012)

Glasscanon Build und dazu passende items lohnt sich nur res ntzt dir nichts, einfach draufbratzen und gut ist. Was hast den fr einen build?


----------



## Valharis (8. Juni 2012)

geht mir genauso

kam im 1. Akt super klar und im 2. Akt sterb ich alle 10 Meter, vorallem durch die Pirscher und Bienen...

die Entwickler wissen aber von dem Problem das der Übergang von Akt 1 zu 2 im Inferno nicht sehr reibungslos ist...das ganze soll ja mit dem nächsten Patch angepasst werden, deswegen farm ich mit meinem Dämo Gold oder spiel andere chars hoch bis der Patch da ist, zumal die Chance auf gelbe Items und so auch noch angepasst wird.

der Patch soll ja diesen Monat noch kommen und das Spiel läuft einem ja nicht weg.


----------



## Jees (8. Juni 2012)

also ich hab keine probleme habe 30k life knapp 200 resi und 25 k schaden mit scharfschütze knappe 40 k 

ich kann nur empfehlen mit rauchwolke zu spielen, hab mir den build von dem stevicules auf youtube ist einfach nur genial damit zu zocken selbst gegen ein gelbes bienenpack mit dupli rücktstoß mehr leben und noch irwas war da also einfach nur genial bin vorher nur verreckt mit meinem alten build


----------



## Mastek (8. Juni 2012)

ja ich habs jetzt wie es optimal klappt.
Einfach alles auf dmg machen und tempo dass man ca. 2 angriffe pro sec macht und dann einfach auf dmg gehen und life und resi is egal.
Muss man halt viel mit Rauchwolke und Vorbereitung spielen.


----------



## Darkocin (13. Juni 2012)

Ja Rauchwolke und Vorbereitung sind pflicht finde ich und dazu hab ich noch die Fledermaus wegen hass und es geht ganz gut auch mit 50k dmg (mit ss) auch im Akt 3 inf

Vor allem werden die Items schöner die droppen :-)


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Ja Tatsache. Es ist jetzt glaube ich das erste mal im Spiel das innerhalb eines Tages tatsächlich mehrere Items gedroppt sind die brauchbar waren... Also zum verkaufen natürlich, ich warte immer noch auf eins das ich dann auch mal gebrauchen kann... ^^

Aber Fledermaus für Hass? Also Ich nutze den Elementarpfeil und selbst wenn ich ihn spamme geht mir der Hass nicht aus. Da muss ich wirklich schon ne ganze Weile rumstehen und ballern damit der leer geht. Ich habe mittlerweile sogar diese Ressourcen-Regenaration vom Templer weggeskilled und lieber dieses Heildingens genommen...


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Juni 2012)

also ein tipp kauf dir ne ordentliche waffe im ah am besten 1hand mit 900dps+ damit kann man akt 2 halbwegs bewältigen


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja Tatsache. Es ist jetzt glaube ich das erste mal im Spiel das innerhalb eines Tages tatsächlich mehrere Items gedroppt sind die brauchbar waren... Also zum verkaufen natürlich, ich warte immer noch auf eins das ich dann auch mal gebrauchen kann... ^^





Progamer13332 schrieb:


> also ein tipp kauf dir ne ordentliche waffe im ah am besten 1hand mit 900dps+ damit kann man akt 2 halbwegs bewältigen


Ordentliche blaue 2H-Armbrust mit 950+DpS und Dex gibts mittlerweile für 200k oder weniger im AH. Sollte nicht das Problem sein.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber Fledermaus für Hass? Also Ich nutze den Elementarpfeil und selbst wenn ich ihn spamme geht mir der Hass nicht aus. Da muss ich wirklich schon ne ganze Weile rumstehen und ballern damit der leer geht. Ich habe mittlerweile sogar diese Ressourcen-Regenaration vom Templer weggeskilled und lieber dieses Heildingens genommen...


Also für längere/ schwierigere Kämpfe ist auch die Fledermaus mein Begleiter der Wahl. Der Elepfeil kost nur 10 Hass und ist gut spammbar, das stimmt, aber trotzdem merkt man den Unterschied. Und ich hab hier und da gern mal die Stachelfalle aktiv, da sich mit der kitelastige Gegner gut schädigen lassen; die Fallen kosten ja auch noch Hass. Für normale Farmtouren in A1 sind allerdings mittlerweile die Frettchen dabei, mehr Gold und so. Und da die kleinen Biester recht agressiv sind und auch mal mit 7k+ kritten, hab ich sie gern nebenher laufen. Kastriert natürlich, man kann sich den Gestank sonst kaum vorstellen.^^


----------

